# Moving On Up - To a Larger Enclosure



## Maro2Bear (Nov 29, 2014)

Greetings All

So it's about time for us to transfer our now six-month old Sully to a larger indoor enclosure so he can stretch out more, bask more, run around more, hide more, and of course *eat more!* He's been doing really well in his current enclosure, really large plastic container with custom built hinged lid with built in lights, CHE, UVB and misting units, but I think he will appreciate even more room to explore.

The base of this new enclosure is an old wooden shipping crate that I had from an overseas back to US move. It wasn't deep enough so I've now extended it to a nicer depth of about 20 inches. Width is about 36 inches and length is right about 60 inches. Since this was meant to originally protect an oil painting, I had to reinforce the bottom with a nice medium grade plywood. Today I've gone ahead and fastened the plywood in the base, and applied a silicone seal around the internal joints. Once the seals have dried the plan is to put down a layer of KILZ on all the internal wooden walls. Then I'll put a plastic layer on the floor and about 6 inches up the walls. Havent decided if I'll paint the external structure with Kilz or a more natural wooden stain. Of course a nice proper substrate will go on top of all that, peatmoss, sphagnum, coir, etc. and of course a new 

I was trying to think of a good looking yet functional lid that would provide us an easy view of Sully, and would easily open and close to keep the humidity levels high. Luckily, I didnt rush to any solution because I found the perfect old window frame for $20.00 on Craigs List. I need to redo the caulking around all the window panes, repaint, etc. but the frame fit my project without any modifications needed.

So, thats where we are today and I thought I'd share a few photos as the project develops. The last photo shows a dry fit of the pieces and about how it will look before painting or light fixtures.

Updates to follow.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow!! That's smart thinking  I can't wait to see when it's finished  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 29, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Wow!! That's smart thinking  I can't wait to see when it's finished  thanks for sharing!!



Thanks - just need to keep working on it now. The caulking/glazing around the old window panes will take a bit of time to do.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 29, 2014)

Minor update following first coat of Kilz on the inside walls and bottom as well as the window/roof opening.

I'm including a few shots of our Sully exiting his hide through his warm misting "cloud" - I'm sure that he will enjoy the 3x more space in his new house.


----------



## AbbyLee22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Is the enclosure tall enough to put lights inside? Or do you have a plan on having them outside the lid? Looks great so far!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, thanks for asking. It's deeper than my current set-up, and I have my lights and CHE inside that one. This new set-up will have a lot more surface area and provide greater temperature ranges, exercise area, sleeping and eating areas.


----------



## gingerbee (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow that's so nice!! Good idea with the window!!


----------



## AbbyLee22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, thanks for asking. It's deeper than my current set-up, and I have my lights and CHE inside that one. This new set-up will have a lot more surface area and provide greater temperature ranges, exercise area, sleeping and eating areas.



Awesome! I am excited for the 'after' pics :0)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 1, 2014)

How's it going?
I love this idea, I think it'll look great!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 6, 2014)

Just a quick update on the enclosure project, but I promise not to post pictures of the paint drying! Structure is now pretty much complete, double coat of Kilz has been applied to the inside, the old window pane has been painted and glazed. Need the glaze to thoroughly dry now and will give it a final coat of paint. The outside now has one coat of exterior grade latex paint, and will get a second coat later this afternoon.

I have all the pieces, just need to get it all put together and operational. Will let it operate a few days to ensure I have heat and lighting adjusted properly.

*Heating*: will be provided via a 150w CHE, centered from the ceiling

CHE will be regulated via thermostat
*Lighting*: will be provided via a ReptiSun 5.0 UVA/UVB bulb

Auxiliary Lighting provided via 150w and 40w incandescent bulbs
Lights controlled via automatic timers
*Humidity*: will be provided via ZooMed ReptiFogger (in current set up)

*Temperature and Humidity sensors: *Acurite remote/probe sensors

*Water Bowl: *via a large, shallow terracotta plant saucer, unglazed

*Substrate*: will be a mix of Canadian sphagnum peat moss and coconut coir

Bottom of enclosure will be protected with thick plastic tarp layer, up about 4-6 inches/sides
*Hide*: relocating current hide to the new enclosure

*Pix*: Here's a quick updated picture, between coats of paint.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 6, 2014)

bigger is better  good job

I don't think you'll need "wallpaper" like we discussed via pm. Just plant the heck outta that thing. I'd have so many potted plants scattered throughout, that the tort has to walk and weave through all of them 

Just some food for thought:

I wonder if the single 150watt CHE will be efficient enough. It might not heat the entire chamber and the high wattage might cause a very HOT spot under it which can still desiccate the top of the shell defeating part of the "high humidity" purpose.
Maybe you could consider 2 lower wattage CHEs. It will spread out the heat more evenly.

A closed chamber shouldn't need the humidifier. If the moisture has no where to go, then putting in more moisture will only create a soggy swamp. Keep an eye out for that..

I know you already have the stuff and your game plan is to test it.. so those are just my thoughts based on first hand experience.

I suggest you place one of the hydrometers directly under your CHE in the test phase. Then you'll get an accurate reading of the humidity level should the tort park it UNDER the CHE.
(Did you know my smooth Leopard was sleeping under a 100watt CHE for a few weeks...he is now smooth with 1 pyramid in the spot that was right under the CHE...)


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 6, 2014)

lookin good, man!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 14, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> bigger is better  good job
> 
> I don't think you'll need "wallpaper" like we discussed via pm. Just plant the heck outta that thing. I'd have so many potted plants scattered throughout, that the tort has to walk and weave through all of them
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments Heather, appreciate your insights. I'm taking my time with the build and thinking the pieces, lighting, heat, etc. as it progresses.

I'm building it with three separate ceramic fixtures that can be swapped out as needed. If the one larger CHE doesnt cut it, I can add in my smaller one as well.

Tks!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 14, 2014)

Weekend update, bottom and sides up six inches are now covered with a 5 mil medium grade tarp, water "resistant" and mildew proof. Along with another shot of the overall look of it when complete. Just making sure now that lid hinges don't interfere with location of lighting fixtures.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 15, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> Weekend update, bottom and sides up six inches are now covered with a 5 mil medium grade tarp, water "resistant" and mildew proof. Along with another shot of the overall look of it when complete. Just making sure now that lid hinges don't interfere with location of lighting fixtures.
> View attachment 109860
> View attachment 109863


Looks really good


----------



## gingerbee (Dec 15, 2014)

WowJealous!! Nice job!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 15, 2014)

Thats funny the wife and I was talking about build a enclosure like that yesterday . We are going to be building one out of a wooden window frame . We seen it on pinterest.


----------



## Hermes (Dec 15, 2014)

That looks awesome, but I really wish you would have posted pictures of the paint drying. Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Thats funny the wife and I was talking about build a enclosure like that yesterday . We are going to be building one out of a wooden window frame . We seen it on pinterest.



Thats a great idea. The base frame for this enclosure was an overseas shipping box used to protect a large oil painting. I'm just rehabbing to fit my needs. Your window frame will serve the same for you. Good luck.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

gingerbee said:


> WowJealous!! Nice job!!!



Thanks GingerBee.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

mike t said:


> Looks really good



Thanks Mike!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

Getting closer. A bit more progress today. Previous photos showed the 5 mil tarp that is on the bottom, and part way up the sides. I decided to take some PVC trim and cover the tarp edge all the way around the interior. I had stapled this to get it all in place, but thought one solid moulding all around the edges would add yet another barrier to keep both water and/or substrate from trickling down between tarp and wooden sides. The plan is to have a mix of cypress mulch, coconut coir and Canadian sphagnum peat moss for the substrate to a depth of about 6 inches (where tarp meets the moulding).


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 19, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks Mike!


you're welcome


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 20, 2014)

Just a quick update as things progress here on this new enclosure. Today I cut out the holes where my overhead lights and ceramic heaters will hang. I'll have heavy duty ceramic sockets in the ceiling with the wiring protected by junction boxes on top. Installed and hung the ReptiSun 5.0 UVA/UVB florescent fixture on the left hand side. I should be able to get the wiring all done tomorrow and then final mount the window pane lid.

The idea is to get it all established, proper heating, humidity levels, substrate in place for a good week and then move Sully over without having to worry about proper temps, etc.

Here's a quick picture with the ReptiSun lit up. It should look and function well once complete.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 20, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a quick update as things progress here on this new enclosure. Today I cut out the holes where my overhead lights and ceramic heaters will hang. I'll have heavy duty ceramic sockets in the ceiling with the wiring protected by junction boxes on top. Installed and hung the ReptiSun 5.0 UVA/UVB florescent fixture on the left hand side. I should be able to get the wiring all done tomorrow and then final mount the window pane lid.
> 
> The idea is to get it all established, proper heating, humidity levels, substrate in place for a good week and then move Sully over without having to worry about proper temps, etc.
> 
> ...


Looks really good! I'm excited to see the finished product


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't det too excited Mike, but it's coming along, day by day here now. Had to get a few hardware items from Home Depot for the light install since I didn't want to get part way through to only discover a missing bit or bob. So, ceramic light fixtures are now installed and operationally tested. All systems "go" for the install. The lights you see were just to test the system, not what will actually be inside the enclosure. Obviously, the array will be positioned so the lights are hanging from the enclosure's ceiling.


Pix No. 1 - layout of ceramic fixtures
Pix No. 2 - different angle, lighting array
Pix No. 3 - test bulbs in place, power to light array
Pix No. 4 - NASA we have lift off of Lighting Array Alpha


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 21, 2014)

Getting closer. Light array flipped to proper position awaiting fastening.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok, progress today that's for sure. Lighting array and roof attached. Hinges in place, lid lifting nicely. Nice snug fit.

Here's another picture with everything attached. Obviously no substrate, hide, watering bowl or Sully yet!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 21, 2014)

Picked up a few bags of orchid bark to add to the substrate. I also have a large bale of peat moss, 15 bricks of coconut coir and some sphagnum moss. Should be set in the substrate department for awhile.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm LOVING your progress but you're killin' me with the CFL.. LOL


----------



## crimson_lotus (Dec 22, 2014)

It looks great! But quick note on that coil bulb you're using - that can cause some issues for your tortoise.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes yes, as i posted up above in Post No. 26, the lights that you all are seeing are " test " bulbs to make sure that i had all the electrical goezintas and goezouttas hooked up properly. No coils, no CFLs in sight of our Sully. But thanks for noticing!

As i originally posted:


_The lights you see were just to test the system, not what will actually be inside the enclosure. Obviously, the array will be positioned so the lights are hanging from the enclosure's ceiling._


----------



## AbbyLee22 (Dec 22, 2014)

This might make my beginner show, but I adjust the height of the lights to change the temp. Will these just be on a thermostat to control temps? (May have just answered my own question...)


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 22, 2014)

AbbyLee22 said:


> This might make my beginner show, but I adjust the height of the lights to change the temp. Will these just be on a thermostat to control temps? (May have just answered my own question...)




Hi Abby, Yep, you answered your own question. CHE is on a thermostat 24/7, lights come on 0600-1800; UVA//UVB will come on intermittently during "daylight hours."


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 22, 2014)

Good looking enclosure. 

May I have your permission to publish this enclosure to a Chinese Tortoise Forum? They will very much enjoy your handy work and the designing idea of yours. 

I also looking forward to your update of the interior.


----------



## christinaland128 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 22, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Good looking enclosure.
> 
> May I have your permission to publish this enclosure to a Chinese Tortoise Forum? They will very much enjoy your handy work and the designing idea of yours.
> 
> I also looking forward to your update of the interior.



Sure, with pleasure.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 22, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure, with pleasure.


Thank you! ! ! !


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's another pix, close to fully done. Gave the top and front an extra coat of exterior paint, especially those areas that will be handled/touched more. I'm going to add a gate hasp to the side that will hook into an eye hook on the lid to keep it propped open during feeding, watering, cleaning times. Will be moving it into final location in the next day or two and put in proper substrate, hide, watering bowl, lights and CHE. Will get it stabilized for temps and humidity levels then relocate Sully from his hatchLing enclosure to his new home.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 25, 2014)

Ordered and recently received some compressed Exo Terra Coco Husk substrate logs. I picked 10 of these up at a very reasonable price and you can't beat free shipping of such items right to one's front door step! One " log" is to expand up to 7 quarts and the consistency of the husk once rehydrated is really nice. Thick, fluffy and smells nice and earthy as well. I think I already like this a bit more than the coir which is of a much finer consistency. Also picked up a bag of shredded cypress mulch at the garden center for $3.50. Seems good for two cubic feet/56 liters. Both should provide a nice substrate for the new enclosure. Third picture is a close up of the coco husk - looks n feels nice!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 25, 2014)

Minor details today. Added a nice solid wooden cabinet knob to assist while opening up the lid; also added a hasp on one side of the lid to prop it open during morning and afternoon feeding sessions.

Here are two quick pix of these additions.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 26, 2014)

New proper "hide" now ready for the new enclosure as well. I plan to fill this with extra coco husk and sphagnum moss. At the moment, I'm using a "tri-wall" cardboard box which surprizingly lasts a very long time AND keeps it very humid inside.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 26, 2014)

Cardboard didn't mold at all with the moisture?

I constantly watch for your updates. I can't wait till it's finished...hurry up! Lol jk..


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 26, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Cardboard didn't mold at all with the moisture?
> 
> I constantly watch for your updates. I can't wait till it's finished...hurry up! Lol jk..




No, it didn't. Not sure it was from the high heat, but no mold. In fact, i have a small hole in the top of the current/old hide where i have the mister/fogger tube entering. The mist first goes into the hide via the roof and then to rest of the enclosure. Wet, and bottom edges get soggy after time, but no mold.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 26, 2014)

Decided to rehydrate another cube of the coco husk. Here's a pix about 5 minutes into the dunk.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 26, 2014)

An hour later, I have a full, nice fresh smelling bucket of husk for the new enclosure. You can see the nice texture. Hope our Sully likes this too


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 27, 2014)

Today was close to the big day. Relocated the enclosure to its final spot, put the 150 watt CHE in along woth two incandescent bulbs, one 150 and 100w respectively. Put down a small black plastic liner and dumped in the cypress substrate, added the hide, the coco husk substrate and clumps of sphagnum moss. Centered a nice larger but shallow terracotta watering hole, added some flat Maryland sedimentary rocks along with some small clean stones from the Potomac River that I gathered earlier this summer. Filled the water bowl, gave everything a nice spritz of water and viola, almost ready for Sully.

I wanted the enclosure to warm up before I put the lights on timers, and I plan to add a few clumps of grass, and maybe add another hide. Ive just put in one small spider plant.

Right now, I'm thinking the lights are too bright, so I might bump those down to smaller wattage bulbs.

So, letting the entire thing stabilize for 24 hours before I put Sully into his new home. 


PS - even though I did not yet add in the ReptiSun mister, the enclosure has really heated up, and it is very humid and moist inside. Must be the large volume of moist organic material that created this!

Here are a few pictures of today's events.
1. Adding in the shredded cypress mulch substrate
2. Mulch down, lid closed
3. A view inside
4. A room with a view, different angle
5. A pix of our Sully, outside soaking in some sun here in late December in Maryland


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

*Update/New Enclosure: *enclosure cooked all afternoon and overnight, things have heated up nicely. Now it's time to stabilize. This morning ive gone ahead and moved my CHE thermostat from current enclosure over to this new one. Temperature probe pretty much centered beneath the CHE, this will be the warmest area, with cooler areas radiating out from this center. I swapped out the large 150 incandescent bulb with a much smaller one. This smaller bulb will be used as an early morning and late evening signal to Sully that it's either time to rise and shine or to crawl back to bed.

I'll monitor temps all day today, and put Sully in his new digs after his noon soak.

The last minor detail is to drill out a small hole for the mister hoze to enter inside. Plan is to have the fogger on a timer early in the morning when internal temps are at their hottest/dryest levels.

Added one small potted spider plant yesterday as well. Need some additional greens to enhance the overall appearance.

So far, I'm pleased with this build.


----------



## taza (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Added a few additional small plants, various jade species, to the center cluster. Mister is in and operational, just need to set a separate timer for the mister. Given the water droplet atmosphere, will only run this intermittently in the mornings.

Here are a few quick pix with plantings.

Sully is enjoying his longer Sunday soak, then weigh in, *THEN* moves to his new house!


----------



## AbbyLee22 (Dec 28, 2014)

Can't wait to hear how he likes it! Really great job!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

AbbyLee22 said:


> Can't wait to hear how he likes it! Really great job!


He's now in! First thing was to kick a stone and pick up the cuttlebone and carry it about as he chomped on it! I don't think he realizes, yet, that he has so much more room. After more chomps on the cuttlebone, he went right over to his new hide, gave it a once over, and went down inside. Inside i have moist sphagnum moss overtop a bed of moist, but warm coco husk. 

Sully likes what he sees - at least we think so!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Exploring...the new surroundings


----------



## christinaland128 (Dec 28, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> Very cool!



Thanks. Not the best up close n personal photos. Had to screen capture these pix from iPad video we took. But, you get the scope - a lot more room, coupled with nicer temperature gradients.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 28, 2014)

Well Maro, that looks excellent.
How is your tort going on. Is he/she moving about a lot or is he/she prefer a certain area.

Craig


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyfoot said:


> Well Maro, that looks excellent.
> How is your tort going on. Is he/she moving about a lot or is he/she prefer a certain area.
> 
> Craig



Hey Craig. Our Sully moved around a bit and gingerly explored some of the much larger enclosure. He then found his new hide and decided it was a good place to crawl in for the evening. I'm sure he'll enjoy the space.


----------



## taza (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 25, 2015)

Our Sully continues to really enjoy his much larger enclosure. With this new large space, ive managed to keep tufts of grass and weeds growing in small outcroppings. Once they are discovered and devoured, i add and replace more. Ive also added in a smaller terra cotta watering dish which compliments the larger Dish where sully self soaks. I now often see him bypassing his fresh greens to see if new weeds or grass have been added. Humidity level is really holding well withe the Reptifogger/mister still producing a nice flood of mist multiple times / day. 

Only real problem that ive had with this new build is that in some areas, even though my Kilz primer and other paint was thoroughly dry, the paint has peeled back a bit. Nothing to detract from the enclosure's use, just an issue i did not foresee.

I'll have to get some pix of the grassy outcrops uploaded. Ive aleo been sprinkling the Carolina seed mix in various areas and it is sprouting and growing nicely. So, looking more and more natural!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 2, 2015)

Thought I would add a pix or two of our Sully's enclosure now that it's been in use for a few months now. The enclosure has worked to a T, maybe better than planned. Stays nice and humid, lghting and all electrical/lighting working perfectly, CHE on a thermostat keeps it a good temp.

Every other week or so, I add a whole bunch of new crabgrass plugs which will both grow, and provide nibbles for Sully. He still gets other fresh greens, flowers, grape leaves, etc along with a healthy portion of Mazuri tort chow.

Soon it will be time to start thinking on a larger scale, especially with the way Sully is growing.


----------



## MyTensJMR (Oct 18, 2018)

AbbyLee22 said:


> Is the enclosure tall enough to put lights inside? Or do you have a plan on having them outside the lid? Looks great so far!


Thank you so much Abby...Lights inside.. It’s actually 20 in tall.. Debating on what fixtures I want to work with right now.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 18, 2018)

MyTensJMR said:


> Thank you so much Abby...Lights inside.. It’s actually 20 in tall.. Debating on what fixtures I want to work with right now.



I think your comments are now entertwined on this thread...oops.


----------



## MyTensJMR (Oct 18, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> I think your comments are now entertwined on this thread...oops.


Yes I am. So sorry. Had to many safari windows open.


----------



## MPappagallo (Jun 15, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All
> 
> So it's about time for us to transfer our now six-month old Sully to a larger indoor enclosure so he can stretch out more, bask more, run around more, hide more, and of course *eat more!* He's been doing really well in his current enclosure, really large plastic container with custom built hinged lid with built in lights, CHE, UVB and misting units, but I think he will appreciate even more room to explore.
> 
> ...


LOVE the idea of using the old window as a lid. Very clever!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 15, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> I think your comments are now entertwined on this thread...oops.



Am I wrong or do I see a coil bulb in the corner?


----------

